# Rocky Mountain Cigar Festival



## blackrabbit (Jan 29, 2017)

Rocky Mountain Cigar Fesitval, Tickets for the event go on sale in a half hour. I have never been to a cigar event and am going to make this one my first.

https://rmcigarfestival.com/the-event/description/


----------



## bondgirl53 (Apr 25, 2017)

I have never been either and figured I would go for the VIP. I can't wait!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit (Jan 29, 2017)

I got a VIP ticket as well so I am sure to see you there. Maybe some other Puff folks will show up and people can meet.


----------



## bondgirl53 (Apr 25, 2017)

That's a great plan  I'm not hard to spot. I'm usually in a small demographic... women. Lol!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 10Bears (Jan 5, 2017)

Sadly I will miss this event, for I will be in Scotland at the time. However it does look like a great event.


----------



## bondgirl53 (Apr 25, 2017)

Wow! Have a great trip! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDesire (Jul 10, 2017)

Late reply, but I will be there!


----------



## lex61 (Nov 18, 2016)

I'll be there too. Golf in the morning, cigar fest in the afternoon. Looking forward to this.


----------



## blackrabbit (Jan 29, 2017)

I am heading up Denver for the festival shortly. I don't know if anybody still wants to meet up. Let me know if you do.


----------



## blackrabbit (Jan 29, 2017)

Wow, for my first cigar festival that was awesome and I learned a whole lot. There was good food and so many awesome craft distilleries and breweries to sample that were way more than generous in giving out tastes. I used less than half my free drink coupons and was getting a bit silly. Here are some pictures of most of the loot that was they gave free with the admission fee and at booths. I guess I have to figure out how to smoke a pipe. It does look fun and the tobacco smells very good. I also got a backpack to haul all this stuff around, a drew estate t-shirt and a drink glass. Unfortunately I did not run into any Puff folks, but did meet a bunch of cool people that live here locally in the springs. I had a blast!


----------



## 5280Nomad (Jun 29, 2017)

I didn't even know about it until today. Super bummed I missed it. I will keep my eyes open for next years.

And that's a wicked nice haul.


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

Looks like you may have gotten back your price of admission with that haul. Attending a cigar event is on my to do list. Just need to catch one.


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

blackrabbit said:


> Wow, for my first cigar festival that was awesome and I learned a whole lot. There was good food and so many awesome craft distilleries and breweries to sample that were way more than generous in giving out tastes. I used less than half my free drink coupons and was getting a bit silly. Here are some pictures of most of the loot that was they gave free with the admission fee and at booths. I guess I have to figure out how to smoke a pipe. It does look fun and the tobacco smells very good. I also got a backpack to haul all this stuff around, a drew estate t-shirt and a drink glass. Unfortunately I did not run into any Puff folks, but did meet a bunch of cool people that live here locally in the springs. I had a blast!


Nice score!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

Great score! I wouldn't mind attending a cigar festival but the only one I'm aware of near me is Big Smoke in Vegas and I have no interest in that one...


----------



## TheDesire (Jul 10, 2017)

I wasn't on the forums at all yesterday. Sorry!

It was a great time, tons of people, and lots of goodies! I definitely got my ticket value worth of cigars, freebies, and fun. I came home and had to find a place for all the freebies and purchases. 

I'm ready for next year.


----------



## kacey (Jun 18, 2018)

anyone going to this years festival? Would be nice to meet up with fellow puffers.


----------



## RockyMountainHigh (Jul 13, 2018)

Wow, didn’t even know about this. Cigars, food and booze, how could that possibly not be a great day. I’m definitely interested, looks like a blast and only about a half hour from me. Unless something unexpected pops up I’m in!


----------



## ScottyB (Jun 13, 2018)

That's quite a haul! Glad you had a good time, I wish we had something like that here in Michigan.


----------



## kacey (Jun 18, 2018)

So are there any other Puffers going to the festival this year? It would be nice to put some more faces to names.


----------



## kacey (Jun 18, 2018)

@TexaSmoke @Dran @Rabidawise @RockyMountainHigh @csk415
Any other puffers?

I am making my plans for the Rocky Mountain Cigar fest any of you guys going 24 Aug 2019? Want to make plans? Do a group buy on tickets?


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

kacey said:


> @TexaSmoke @Dran @Rabidawise @RockyMountainHigh @csk415
> Any other puffers?
> 
> I am making my plans for the Rocky Mountain Cigar fest any of you guys going 24 Aug 2019? Want to make plans? Do a group buy on tickets?


How much are tickets?


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

Ditto... Its a long shot, but i might be interested.


----------



## kacey (Jun 18, 2018)

Dran said:


> Ditto... Its a long shot, but i might be interested.


 @Rabidawise
As soon as they post prices I will let you know. The 2018 General admission tickets were $176.25 Gets you 40 cigars, lunch, lighter, butane, cutter, hat, shirt, drinks, and some other freebies. Pipe and pipe tobacco.

I figure if we have enough people interested I will ping them and see about doing a group buy, hopefully that will get you guys a better price.  I am going for Executive VIP tickets this time.


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

I'll check my schedule and let you know. I'm waiting on VIP tix to go on sale for the Houston cigar festival in April.


----------



## kacey (Jun 18, 2018)

TexaSmoke said:


> I'll check my schedule and let you know. I'm waiting on VIP tix to go on sale for the Houston cigar festival in April.


Send me a link I may show up.


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

I hope to attend one later this year! Sounds like a great time! Dang it I missed Nashville last year.


----------



## kacey (Jun 18, 2018)

Olecharlie said:


> I hope to attend one later this year! Sounds like a great time! Dang it I missed Nashville last year.


Well a puff meet up at a cigar festival would be fun.
@TexaSmoke I can't make the Texas Cigar fest I will just have returned from vacation.


----------



## kacey (Jun 18, 2018)

Early bird tickets are on sale now 155 plus handling fee.

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## kacey (Jun 18, 2018)

I am buying 2 early bird tickets. I will buy VIP tickets as soon as they go on sale, so if the VIP tickets don't sell out before I buy I may have 2 extra GA tickets.


----------



## blackrabbit (Jan 29, 2017)

I have some family obligations in August, but may still be able to make it. I will let you know soon. The year before last was very fun.


----------



## kacey (Jun 18, 2018)

Holy crap....
The VIP tickets went on sale today and they are already sold out.
Glad I picked up two GA's but crap I really wanted the VIP tickets.
If Anyone =wants a GA ping me or better yet pick up a GA social ticket and ping me. I bought a GA for the wife figuring I would get her a VIP social today when I got my VIP ticket guess not.


----------



## lex61 (Nov 18, 2016)

Who’s coming to Broomfield? It’s going to be golf in the morning and cigar fest in the afternoon for me. It would be fun to put some faces to @names.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ewood (May 30, 2017)

lex61 said:


> Who's coming to Broomfield? It's going to be golf in the morning and cigar fest in the afternoon for me. It would be fun to put some faces to @names.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Went last year and loved it. Taking this year off but hoping to get back up next year. Enjoy brother!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lex61 (Nov 18, 2016)

Just a heads up if you're in town for the cigar fest that Nick Melilo of Foundation Cigar Co. will be at Havana Manor in Louisville on Friday night. This is just a few miles away from where the cigar fest will be held.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

